# Two year Ectomorph Transformation



## Skinnyboy23 (Sep 3, 2015)

Above is about a year & 6 months into my lifting journey. 






This is where I now stand.

I really need some guidance I'm very uncertain if I have a place in the bodybuilding world or just enough to keep lifting for fun.


----------



## ABM190 (Dec 7, 2015)

Handsome, bro!!!


----------



## Tank12 (Dec 29, 2015)

good job


----------



## cbbram (Dec 30, 2015)

Badass brother... Keep the gains coming and stay lean!


----------

